# Paint for pen tubes



## Padre (Apr 6, 2010)

What would I paint my pens tubes with?  Any old paint or should I get a special kind?  Thanks.


----------



## nytefaii (Apr 6, 2010)

I use and prefer either Testors model paint, or any type of acrylic paint from your local hobby store.  Also, along with painting the tubes, you can also paint the inside of the drilled hole, to provide better coverage.

Be warned, the last time I gave this short and simple opinion, it turned into a long battle about searching the forums so you can learn, other positives and negatives, blah blah blah..

Enjoy.


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 6, 2010)

I use primer in the spray cans. It is available in several colors, and the rougher surface semms to be better for gluing. Others may have different answers.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2010)

Another choice (FWIW) would be to purchase black or nickel plated tubes and avoid having to paint at all.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 6, 2010)

Chip, we need to know more about what blank you want to use.  If you are using something clear like one of my cactus blanks or a money blank, you really need to reverse paint the blank itself rather than the tube.  If you only paint the tube, you will see the voids in the glue really bad due to the curve of the blank acting as a magnifying glass.  If the blank is translucent rather than clear, plain old spray paint works fine on the tube.  Sometime on some of my worthless wood blanks, I intentionally leave the brass as is.  This brightens up the resin and makes it almost look back-lit.  If you do want to reverse paint the blank, then like said above, a good acrylic paint from a hobby store will work well.  I use Delta Creative's Ceramcoat.  It seems to cover the best of any that I have tried.


----------



## Padre (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for all that info.  Off to the hobby/craft store I go!


----------



## Dorno (Apr 8, 2010)

Just another Idea I didn't see up there anywhere was to paint with Gloss nail polish but you better not let the wife catch you "Trust me" mine went Ape sh..

Cheers    Ian


----------



## mranum (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been using a permanent marker.  I haven't seen an issue with the ink and the epoxy yet and I get the roughed up surface on the blank without the buildup of paint.  

Granted its only been for hiding the brass in a colored acrylic, I haven't done clear blanks yet.


----------

